# How to clean/disconnect marineland c-360??



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

oh- and i almost forgot. this obviously being my first canister, i'm not sure what media to keep in it. right now it has (top to bottom)1 filter floss pad, ceramic rings, BIO-filter balls(plastic), 3 carbon bags, 2 filter foam pads.
i've heard people mention removing carbon after a certain amount of time on a newly extablished tank?


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

anyone..? bump


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

JennaH said:


> oh- and i almost forgot. this obviously being my first canister, i'm not sure what media to keep in it. right now it has (top to bottom)1 filter floss pad, ceramic rings, BIO-filter balls(plastic), 3 carbon bags, 2 filter foam pads.
> i've heard people mention removing carbon after a certain amount of time on a newly extablished tank?


Carbon is good for initial start-up, after about two or three weeks though, I believe it's no longer "activated" and is just another bio-surface. I've got my canister setup similar to yours, minus the carbon, and no matter how much I agitate the substrate and how dirty I get the water, it's clear within an hour or less. 

To clean it, I usually remove everything from the filter, run the pads under water to get rid of all the dirt and muck, and rinse the bio-media with tank water. This will remove any big chunks of stuff that could slowly back up the filter. 

As for how to disassemble it, I can't help you there, I've got an Eheim. I'd suggest seeing if you can go about purchasing some quick disconnects, it makes filter maintenance a breeze!
Good luck!


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually just did some research, found this video and at the end he simply unlatches the top, presumably with it unplugged, and lifts it off. I also read that the hoses stop flow when the top is removed. I'd keep it in a bucket while you clean it just to be on the safe side though!


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

awesome thank you so much rrrrramos! what should i put in place of the carbon?


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd just do more bio-media. You can really put whatever you want there.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

ok- so i thought i'd post my disaster experience in case anyone else has one of these filters and wasn't sure how to shut off the flow. i unplugged the filter, unclamped 2 latches...so far so good. unclamped the other 2 and oh god i opened the flood gates. water came rushing out and i thankfully i got it relatched but not until i had sufficiently flooded the inside of my stand and the surrounding carpet. and let out a whole string of obscenities.
after some searching on the internet i found my solution. on the top of the valve block you need to lift up the key cover which will shut off the flow. then the lift and rotate the key. then the whole valve block with tubing attatched will come out of the motor head. 
These parts are labeled in the quick setup guide that comes with the filter. maybe they should include this important info in there somewhere also.....


----------



## habaceeba (Jan 3, 2013)

*Yeah, it's not simple*

After reading through this thread, I went and disconnected my C-360 for the second time. The first time I probably spilled 1/2 gallon on the floor. This time I was able to disconnect without spilling a drop. (1) Unplug filter. (2) pull the tank->filter connection from the tank and keep it elevated. (3) return to filter body under aquarium stand. While watching the tank->filter hose, plug the filter back in and run until the tank->filter hose is clear of water. Disconnect tank->filter hose and set aside. (4) have a bucket handy. pull the filter->tank outlet from the tank and drain into bucket, elevating hose as much as possible to assist drainage. (5) with another bucket close by, disconnect filter->tank hose from filter and quickly move to bucket to drain. You're now free to pick up the filter body and take it to a sink to drain and clean.


----------

